# Oldest pigeon according to Guinness records



## Poulette (Feb 5, 2002)

I found this while looking for another information with a student









Oldest Pigeon Living

The world's oldest living pigeon is the former racing pigeon "Old Man", who was born on Feburary 16, 1980, and is owned by George E. Seagroatt of Shrivenham, Wiltshire, UK. A true racing pigeon – a Busschaert strain – Old Man won his first race in 1981, competing against 2,114 other birds.

WHO: Old Man WHEN: Born February 16, 1980 WHERE: Shrivenham, Wiltshire, UK 
WHAT: 22 years old
(by 2002)
http://www.guinnessworldrecords.com/


----------

